# Mattresses~~~



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

I just got a Georgie Boy Maverick, and people thought the OB mattresses were bad? They have put a mattress from Maple City Mattress, Goshen, Indiana, in these coaches. You would not believe
the pitiful excuse for a mattress this is!! Keep in mind I had 2 OBs, so I know what the "upgrade innerspring mattress" feels like, but this is ridiculous! It is literally box springs with perhaps 1/2" of matting over it! I've pulled mine out and will either use an upgraded air mattress or a new mattress one. Even a foam topper can't help this thing.
So, I imagine, that since these are made in Goshen, you'll probably find these showing up in OBs, as they're definitely cheap! Just be prepared to buy a new mattress.
Darlene


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

I've got a nice foam topper on mine and it feels prety good. I've got a Sleep number bed in the house and if I had a a bed up in front istead of a rear slide, I would have one in the OB. There's just no reasonable place to put the airpump. ---Mike


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

We replaced our factory mattress after the first trip and second bottle of pain killers, we bought a memory foam mattress at Canadian Tire store (great Canadian department/sports store) 8" thick and vacuum packed (be careful when you open it! they said it would take 8 hours to expand, they lied) We have since bought one for home as well because I found I was going out to the trailer when I couldn't sleep and it didn't make much sense. The mattress at Canadian Tire cost us under $400 the one in the house a lot more! King size.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

...wish I had invented Memory Foam...


----------



## puffer (Aug 28, 2008)

The mattress at Canadian Tire cost us under $400 the one in the house a lot more! King size.

A mattress from a tire store? Only in Canada.....


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

I like the memory foam toppers but I can't roll over easily in the big thick ones. They suck me in and are comfortable but hard to turn with a bad back---Mike


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

mmblantz said:


> I like the memory foam toppers but I can't roll over easily in the big thick ones. They suck me in and are comfortable but hard to turn with a bad back---Mike


Mike,
I used the memory foam toppers in both of my OBs, and they worked VERY well. I'm telling you, though, this is nothing more than springs (like old-timey box springs that weren't covered) with maybe 1/2 inch of "fluff" on ONE SIDE, and a fabric cover on it. This is unreal. I certainly hope that OB doesn't find this brand of mattress to stick new OB owners with!!








Darlene


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

I agree. If you don't sleep well, it kinda ruins the experience.--- Mike


----------



## shimonts (Nov 8, 2007)

Our mattress was so bad and we also replaced it with a memory foam topper from Sam's Club. This thing is so incredible we bought another one for our guest room. Unfortunately, Sam's Club closed here, in Canada (boohoo) but they still have them in the states.


----------



## Compulynx (Oct 15, 2008)

Oregon_Camper said:


> ...wish I had invented Memory Foam...


Well, in a way you did. It was developed with tax dollars at NASA for aircraft.

C


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Compulynx said:


> ...wish I had invented Memory Foam...


Well, in a way you did. It was developed with tax dollars at NASA for aircraft.

C
[/quote]

Where is my royalty payment??


----------



## TurkeyBranch (Mar 12, 2009)

We just tossed out the old one and went to mattress warehouse and bought a pillow top mattress, It's a little longer, but we can live with "scooting" by it to get in or we just climb in from foot of the bed. I'm 6'2" and wanted the full length as well. Had to beef up the storage door underneath and make it a little longer to support the extra length.


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

We bought our OB used and it totally grossed me out to think of someone else's mattresses in MY OB!! So out they went. Now I'm on the hunt for new ones. There is a guy not too far from here that sells mattresses, in fact, all the ones in my house came from him! Great mattress, great deal....I think we're gonna pay him a visit....


----------

